# BOOOMMBASOOOO Un juez ordena a la dueña de un piso que lo devuelva al desahuciado



## PORRON (5 Feb 2022)

_Ver para creer», es lo que exclama María Sánchez, la propietaria del piso de Los Llanos en San Gregorio, y que ahora, tras la orden del juez, *tiene que devolver la vivienda que compró hace menos de un año por más de 70.000 euros al antiguo inquilino*, Francisco López.

«*Siento que la ley no protege la propiedad privada, cualquiera puede quitarte lo que es tuyo*», manifiesta desolada María, que compró el piso el pasado verano tras separarse de su exmarido para irse a vivir con sus dos hijas de 10 y 14 años._

*El inmueble fue adquirido a través de una subasta pública por una cantidad cercana a los 70.000 euros el pasado verano*. Lo que no sabía la nueva propietaria era que dentro todavía habitaba Francisco y sus dos hijas de 16 y 14 años de edad. Fue solo cuando se dispuso a entrar a su nueva casa, después de haberla comprado, cuando se encontró la situación. «*Nadie en Hacienda me informó antes de venderme la el piso que todavía había alguien dentro*», se queja.

*El exmarido de María, Jordan Blanco, se prestó para ayudar en el proceso de mudanza, por lo que este intentó mediar con Francisco* para tratar de encontrar una solución que dejase satisfecho a ambas partes. «*Al principio se le vio receptivo y dispuesto a colaborar*», cuenta Jordan sobre el inquilino. «*Me contó que no tenía recursos y que por eso no había dejado la casa después de que la embargaran. Incluso, nos dejó entrar mientras el seguía viviendo allí para tasar el inmueble, parecía que todo iba a llegar a buen cauce pronto. Nos decía que sabía que la casa no era suya y sí de mi exmujer y mis hijas, pero que por ahora no tenía a dónde ir y que necesitaba tiempo para buscar algo. Le creímos y esperamos un par de meses. Pero pasaba el tiempo y la situación era insostenible. Mi exmujer seguía viviendo en mi casa y ya no tenemos la misma relación, por lo que para ninguno de los dos es una posición cómoda, para algo se compró una casa*», explica Jordan.

«Entendí su situación porque tiene dos hijas menores, al igual que yo. Mi idea desde el principio fue ayudarle y que él nos ayudase. *Llegamos a un trato en el que le entregaba 3.000 euros para que pudiese hacer frente a los primeros meses de alquiler en otro lado. En septiembre o noviembre me dice que no encuentra nada porque vive con una pensión muy reducida y los alquileres son elevados* y le piden una nómina de un trabajo que no tiene o le solicitan varios meses de fianza por adelantado que no puede aportar. *Desesperado ya, le doy por adelantado 1.000 euros para que pueda el pago de la fianza en el piso que él quiera*», continúa contando Blanco.

*A finales de año llegó otro revés. Francisco, según cuentan la dueña, se quedó con el dinero y avisó de que no se iba a mover del piso. Fue entonces, en el pasado mes de enero, cuando Jordan contrató los servicios de Desokupa Canarias*. «*Me dijeron que no era nada ilegal, que únicamente son una empresa que media con la persona que está viviendo en una propiedad que no es suya y acaba por sacarla de ahí. Sin violencia*», asegura la expareja de la dueña del piso.

«*No supe más de ellos hasta la semana pasada, cuando me llamaron para decirme que la vivienda ya estaba libre*», explica. En ese momento María pudo entrar por primera vez después de seis meses de la compra. Limpiaron la casa, pintaron las paredes, arreglaron humedades y dieron la opción a la madre de las hijas de Francisco a recoger las pertenencias de las niñas. Pero «Francisco prohibió a su exmujer que sacara nada», comenta la propietaria. «*Nunca pensé que después de medio año intentando vivir tranquila con mis hijas en una casa que está a mi nombre y que pago cada mes, la justicia haya dado la razón a una persona que no tiene ningún derecho sobre una propiedad que no le pertenece y me haya echado para tener que volver a vivir con mi expareja porque no tengo otro sitio a donde ir*», lamenta María


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (5 Feb 2022)

Los jueces nunca ordenan devolver pisos a fondos buitre.

Los pardillos siempre son particulares.


----------



## chainsaw man (5 Feb 2022)

Lo que estaria bien es poder exigirle a dicho Juez que le resuelva el papel de la vivienda a la propietaria ya que esta se queda en calle.

Es decir, que la propietaria denunciara al juez y este tuviese que hacerse cargo con sus bienes de darle a ella una vivienda digna ya que ha sido su trabajo el que ha provocado que esta se quede sin casa.

Responsabilidades coño, hay que empezar a exigir responsabilidades por lo que se dicta y por el trabajo que pagamos.


----------



## jotace (5 Feb 2022)

España, el mundo al revés.


----------



## Dmtry (5 Feb 2022)

Menudo paraíso estamos construyendo pasito a pasito...


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (5 Feb 2022)

O sea, que ha sido estafada por un jetas vividor. El tipo vive ahí, pero con la casa a nombre de otra persona, no lo pueden echar y ha recibido 70 mil euros, mas 3000 € cada mes, mas 1000 € para una entrada de otro piso. Tendrá ahora mismo unos 90 mil euros más todo el dinero que recibe de pensión al mes y a saber qué trapicheos tiene. De 100.000 dudo que baje.

NO JODAS, con todo ese dineral puede perfectamente comprarse una casa. En Canarias hay casas muy baratas por todos lados. Y el juez prevaricando


----------



## 999999999 (5 Feb 2022)

Seguro que no lo sabía...???


PORRON dijo:


> *Al principio se le vio receptivo y dispuesto a colaborar**», cuenta Jordan sobre el inquilino. «**Me contó que no tenía recursos y que por eso no había dejado la casa después de que la embargaran.* *Incluso, nos dejó entrar mientras el seguía viviendo allí para tasar el inmueble, parecía que todo iba a llegar a buen cauce pronto. **Nos decía que sabía que la casa no era suya y sí de mi exmujer y mis hijas, pero que por ahora no tenía a dónde ir y que necesitaba tiempo para buscar algo. Le creímos y esperamos un par de meses. Pero pasaba el tiempo y la situación era insostenible. Mi exmujer seguía viviendo en mi casa y ya no tenemos la misma relación, por lo que para ninguno de los dos es una posición cómoda, para algo se compró una casa*», explica Jordan.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Feb 2022)

Bueno, algo mal haría Desokupa, ¿no?


----------



## esforzado (5 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> _*la ley no protege la propiedad privada, cualquiera puede quitarte lo que es tuyo*_





ediedee dijo:


> vivimos en un mundo 99% capitalista



a ver @ediedee... ilumínanos... ¿esto es el mundo 99% capitalista... o a la señora le ha tocado vivir el 1% no capitalista?...


----------



## asakopako (5 Feb 2022)

El puto juez ya está viviendo de prestado o la dueña no conoce a nadie que sepa degollar a un gorrinillo.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (5 Feb 2022)

Compró barato porque había bicho.


----------



## Pablem0s (5 Feb 2022)

Los Llanos de San Gregorio está en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, subnormal.


----------



## propellerman (5 Feb 2022)

Decían con mala idea los tanos en algunas ocasiones

*" Que tengas muchos juicios y los ganes"*

Con el gobierno social - comunista en el poder hay que cambiarlo

*" Que tengas que acudir a la justicia para que defiendan tus derechos como ciudadano y salgas bien parado" *

Sobre nuestros amigos los jueces mejor no decir las cosas claritas porque después y a no mucho tardar tienes a los caballero caballero llamando a la puerta de tu casa


----------



## Antiparticula (6 Feb 2022)

Apuesto que la cadena ser no le va hacer un csi a la jueza para saber si en los tiempos de la facultad militaba en organizaciones estudiantiles de izda.


----------



## nelsoncito (6 Feb 2022)

La tiorrilla es una mentirosa. Sabía de sobras que había un inquilino en el piso porque en caso contrario es imposible comprarlo tan barato.

Si la divorciadita se queda sin piso aunque "sea suyo" que se joda. Le hacen eso a decenas de miles de hombres divorciados cada año y se tienen que aguantar.


----------



## Kbkubito (6 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> _Ver para creer», es lo que exclama María Sánchez, la propietaria del piso de Los Llanos en San Gregorio, y que ahora, tras la orden del juez, *tiene que devolver la vivienda que compró hace menos de un año por más de 70.000 euros al antiguo inquilino*, Francisco López.
> 
> «*Siento que la ley no protege la propiedad privada, cualquiera puede quitarte lo que es tuyo*», manifiesta desolada María, que compró el piso el pasado verano tras separarse de su exmarido para irse a vivir con sus dos hijas de 10 y 14 años._
> 
> ...



Jordan? Michael?
Primo de wilson?


----------



## Lord Vader (6 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> «*No supe más de ellos hasta la semana pasada, cuando me llamaron para decirme que la vivienda ya estaba libre*», explica. En ese momento María pudo entrar por primera vez después de seis meses de la compra. Limpiaron la casa, pintaron las paredes, arreglaron humedades y* dieron la opción a la madre de las hijas de Francisco a recoger las pertenencias* de las niñas. Pero «Francisco prohibió a su exmujer que sacara nada»



No me creo la mitad de la noticia. Esta historia no es como nos cuentan. Veamos algunos comentarios:


_viudadegaldos_7069
Hace 10 horas
Según otro medio,la antigua propietaria del piso era su tía,y el desalojo,no fue judicial,fue por una empresa de desocupa,incurriendo con el delito de allanamiento de morada e intimidación,por la vía judicial ya será otro cantar._

Esto se antoja mas probable. Han querido hacerlo por la vía rápida, primero con dinero, luego con desokupa, y les ha salido mal.


----------



## Lord Vader (6 Feb 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> No me creo la mitad de la noticia. Esta historia no es como nos cuentan. Veamos algunos comentarios:
> 
> 
> _viudadegaldos_7069
> ...



Aquí el otro medio:

El desalojado y sus hijas en Telde vuelven al piso por orden judicial y su dueña siente que no se protege la propiedad privada


----------



## kicorv (6 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> El puto juez ya está viviendo de prestado o la dueña no conoce a nadie que sepa degollar a un gorrinillo.



Siempre me he preguntado cómo hacen los cobardejueces de hoy en día para que no les pase nada.

Una cosa es que se les proteja por juzgar a asesinos, y otra por joder a gente inocente por causas civiles y penales leves.

Yo sólo he ido una vez en mi vida a juicio, y fui como acusación. El colgado de mi casero entró en la casa por querer pagar el último mes con la fianza (sabiendo que el cabron Flipado se la iba a quedar aunque el piso estuviera impoluto) después de haberle pagado su ultramegainflado alquiler durante año y pico. El cabrón entró por la fuerza y amenazando de muerte. Lo mejor es que el juez dictó que no sólo no había entrado sino que no nos habíamos visto COSA QUE PUDO PROBAR. Cómo se puede probar algo que no ocurre?

Por supuesto, el pacojuez luego de cervezas con el fiscal y el abogado del Castrojo del acusado.


----------



## ediedee (6 Feb 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> a ver @ediedee... ilumínanos... ¿esto es el mundo 99% capitalista... o a la señora le ha tocado vivir el 1% no capitalista?...



La tienes muy adentro, no? Joder menos mal que soy un anónimo de un foro y no tu ex. 

Dicho esto no sé cómo responder a tu falacia, a lo mejor es que crees que el capitalismo y la jurisprudencia son incompatibles.

PD: lo de la ex es coña, como si hubieras tocado a alguna mujer en tu vida, jajajajajaja saludos.


----------



## imaginARIO (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## esforzado (6 Feb 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> La tienes muy adentro, no? Joder menos mal que soy un anónimo de un foro y no tu ex.
> 
> Dicho esto no sé cómo responder a tu falacia, a lo mejor es que crees que el capitalismo y la jurisprudencia son incompatibles.
> 
> PD: lo de la ex es coña, como si hubieras tocado a alguna mujer en tu vida, jajajajajaja saludos.



la pregunta es... por si todavía crees que puedes hacerte el tonto... dónde está ese capitalismo salvaje 99% puro en el que dices que vives... la señora desahuciada de su propio piso en favor de un okupa espera tus explicaciones...

el concepto de jurisprudencia... que nadie ha traído aquí a cuento... si eso ya te lo explicamos otro día... a lo mejor ignoras que en españa la jurisprudencia la crea el tribunal supremo... no cualquier juez progre de provincias... y por supuesto que conculcar el derecho de un individuo a su propiedad (sea cual sea la fuente de derecho), es contrario e incompatible con el capitalismo...

la respuesta, como siempre, en tu línea... "no tengo tiempo", "no merece la pena", "no hablo con vírgenes"... etc...


----------



## pepeleches (6 Feb 2022)

Creo que siempre que hablamos de vivienda, okupación y similares, estamos comprando una perspectiva equivocada, que nos han metido en la cabeza a base de darnos la murga. 

Cuando alguien compra una vivienda, es suya. Punto. Y debe tener derecho inmediato de uso. 

Pero lo que pasa es que el estado hace DEJACIÓN DE FUNCIONES. Porque es potestad del estado, en caso de que alguien no tenga donde vivir, que encuentre una solución. Lo que pasa es que esa obligación se la traslada al propietario. 

Hay unos cuantos partidos que tienen cuanto menos un discurso ambiguo, e incluso promotor de la okupación. Como siempre, utilizan las falacias demagógicas para darse a sí mismos la superioridad moral: que si fondos buitres, que si bancos, que si gente en exclusión social. 

Todo muy bonito, pero en todo caso será obligación del estado atender el caso como se decida, y nunca de un particular. Que termina siendo el que paga, con pasta y con sufrimiento, que el estado mire para otro lado. O lo que es peor, que interiorice en la ley cosas tan absurdas como que encima tengas que pagar los suministros. Y por supuesto, con una justicia lenta como un caracol, que puede multiplicar el sufrimiento del propietario si su situación no es buena. 

El que se deje llevar por ese sentimentalismo está cometiendo una falacia mental. Porque la situación no alberga ningún tipo de dudas; se pagan unos impuestos generosísimos para que el estado se encargue de estas cosas. 

Y es que no soporta ningún tipo de analogía con otros temas. Imaginemos; tu vecino tiene cáncer, pues a ti te quito 500€ al mes para el tratamiento. Tu amigo se ha quedado en el paro, te quito 300€ para pagarle una parte del subsidio. ¿Qué diferencia habría? 

Pues igual que en estos casos, tú ya pagas enormes cantidades de dinero para que el estado se haga cargo de estos casos. Sería absurdo, infantil, demagógico, que por que tu vida se cruce con la de alguien con problemas, tú tengas que hacerte cargo personalmente con tu propia pasta. 

Sin embargo con los pisos nos han convencido de que debe ser así, y que eso está bien. Pues no, hay que negar la mayor. Por supuesto que un estado con un mínimo de asistencia (y con toda la pasta que gasta el nuestro...) debería tener solución inmediata para esos casos. Pero lo que está claro es que en ningún planteamiento esa asistencia deba hacerla obligatoriamente otro ciudadano. 

Por eso no son temas en los que se deba debatir desde otro punto de vista, es simplemente (y una vez más...) el estado demostrando su inutilidad para resolver problemas reales, que termina generando problemas graves a alguien que ninguna culpa tiene y que ha cumplido con su parte del contrato social.


----------



## B. Golani (6 Feb 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Los jueces nunca ordenan devolver pisos a fondos buitre.
> 
> Los pardillos siempre son particulares.



no se escribe jueces ; es JUHECES


----------



## B. Golani (6 Feb 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> Decían con mala idea los tanos en algunas ocasiones
> 
> *" Que tengas muchos juicios y los ganes"*
> 
> ...



JUECES NO ; JUHECES


----------



## Gotthard (6 Feb 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Lo que estaria bien es poder exigirle a dicho Juez que le resuelva el papel de la vivienda a la propietaria ya que esta se queda en calle.
> 
> Es decir, que la propietaria denunciara al juez y este tuviese que hacerse cargo con sus bienes de darle a ella una vivienda digna ya que ha sido su trabajo el que ha provocado que esta se quede sin casa.
> 
> Responsabilidades coño, hay que empezar a exigir responsabilidades por lo que se dicta y por el trabajo que pagamos.



Joder. ¿¿¿COMPRAS UN PISO SIN VISITARLO???? para empezar.

Luego es todo tan chapucero que entre las leyes y la falta de diligencia de los compradores es sonrojante.

Como parte de esa falta de diligencia, la mujer del comprador tiene domicilio en la casa familiar, por tanto esa es segunda vivienda a efectos legales. Que ella piense o ella diga que pretende hacer no va a ninguna puta parte si no hay (a) escritura en la vivienda nueva a nombre de la mujer (b) borrado de la mujer de la escritura en la otra casa, vendiendo su parte al marido. Para todo lo demás, es segunda vivienda a efectos legales y la juez ha sentenciado perfectamente.

Es más, esto va a terminar con el marido expulsado de la casa familiar, ya que hay dos menores 14 y 16 que aun se pueden aprovechar por parte de la mujer para un buen contencioso de paternofiliales cuando el marido menos se lo espere.

Al final el hombre paga.


----------



## chainsaw man (6 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Joder. ¿¿¿COMPRAS UN PISO SIN VISITARLO???? para empezar.
> 
> Luego es todo tan chapucero que entre las leyes y la falta de diligencia de los compradores es sonrojante.



Si, tambien suelo ayudar a la gente que lo necesita, de hecho una vez ayude a un principe africano que habia perdido a su familia y gracias a ello, el tio me recompenso con parte de su herencia, a los de hacienda les parecio todo correcto y en regla.

Tu mismo lo dices, el problema es que todo es muy chapucero y las leyes se aplican sin sentido.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Feb 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Si, tambien suelo ayudar a la gente que lo necesita, de hecho una vez ayude a un principe africano que habia perdido a su familia y gracias a ello, el tio me recompenso con parte de su herencia, a los de hacienda les parecio todo correcto y en regla.
> 
> Tu mismo lo dices, el problema es que todo es muy chapucero y las leyes se aplican sin sentido.



Si es que la peña se mete en unos lios por no hacer las cosas bien.... y las leyes ayudan a tope para que algo que era un problema se convierta en una montaña de mierda absolutamente irresoluble.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (6 Feb 2022)

Normalmente estaría en contra de este tipo de resolución judicial, pero a día de la fecha estoy por conocer a un subastero que no sea un hijo de la grandísima puta.


----------



## Kluster (6 Feb 2022)

Seguridad jurídica CERO.

Luego se preguntan porque el mercado de la vivienda está tensionado, no hay viviendas en alquiler, etc...


----------



## djvan (6 Feb 2022)

Compra la casa en una subasta por 70k que es el precio hoy en día de una caseta para el perro, que ha sido embargada y se encuentra a dos menores viviendo… y a llorar haciéndose la pobrecita 

Que se joda por lista… y soy 100% antiokupas pero esto no es lo mismo.


----------



## AssGaper (6 Feb 2022)

Soy yo y quemo el piso y haber cómo resuelve el juez eso.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (6 Feb 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Aquí el otro medio:
> 
> El desalojado y sus hijas en Telde vuelven al piso por orden judicial y su dueña siente que no se protege la propiedad privada
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 932965



TELDE. Ahora entiendo todo. Canariones canarioneando, como siempre.


----------



## Tanchus (6 Feb 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Los jueces nunca ordenan devolver pisos a fondos buitre.
> 
> Los pardillos siempre son particulares.



Hilo cerrado. A otro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Feb 2022)

Yo quiero un piso por 70.000 euros ! 

se daría la paradoja que en 5 años de alquiler se habría gastado lo equivalente al precio del piso


----------



## kikoseis (6 Feb 2022)

El tipo dice que no tiene dinero para cambiarse a otra vivienda, pero si lo tiene para pagar abogados y poner demandas judiciales.


----------



## ppd (6 Feb 2022)

María tendrá nómina que embargar. Y si no, se le podrá embargar el propio piso.

La justicia es dura con el ciudadano cumplidor y blanda con el vividor.


----------



## Luftwuaje (6 Feb 2022)

Qué le haga un viogen y a correr. 
Juez, me ha tocado las tetas un día que entré en la casa, me ha dicho un piropo, y me ha dedicado una mirada lasciva. Llorar en Twitter #miniwteriodeigualda #up #hermanayotecreo # yosoylajuanacanaria. Y el juez se acojona en dos días ante más que probable juicio mediático.


----------



## Gatoo_ (6 Feb 2022)

Lo que no cuenta la noticia es que la sentencia es susceptible de recurso y, en tanto que la sentencia no sea firme, no le tiene que devolver el piso a nadie.

Entre TSJ, Supremo, TJUE y TEDH, puede vivir tranquilamente en su piso durante otros 2 años, y a ver si después tienen los santos huevos de decir los jueces que el inquilino no tiene dónde vivir.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (6 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Yo quiero un piso por 70.000 euros !
> 
> se daría la paradoja que en 5 años de alquiler se habría gastado lo equivalente al precio del piso



Hasta por 30 mil he visto pisos en zonas próximas a la capital de Tenerife.

Es evidente que el tipo miente, está estafando a esa señora y tiene un montón de dinero, seguramente en B.


----------



## ENRABATOR (6 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Lo que no cuenta la noticia es que la sentencia es susceptible de recurso y, en tanto que la sentencia no sea firme, no le tiene que devolver el piso a nadie.
> 
> Entre TSJ, Supremo, TJUE y TEDH, puede vivir tranquilamente en su piso durante otros 2 años, y a ver si después tienen los santos huevos de decir los jueces que el inquilino no tiene dónde vivir.



Y siendo España una basura de pais y el estado español una mafia de aupa no seria posible que esta mujer "okupara" su propia casa? Tiene hijas menores... quiza hay que romper la ley y forzar a que la desahucien de su propia casa (si, suena absurdo escribir esto ultimo pero estamos hablando de un pais donde el PSOE gobierna)


----------



## Gatoo_ (6 Feb 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Y siendo España una basura de pais y el estado español una mafia de aupa no seria posible que esta mujer "okupara" su propia casa? Tiene hijas menores... quiza hay que romper la ley y forzar a que la desahucien de su propia casa (si, suena absurdo escribir esto ultimo pero estamos hablando de un pais donde el PSOE gobierna)



Entiendo que sí podría hacerlo, ya que el inquilino también tenía una orden de desahucio y no se fue del piso.

Resulta rocambolesco que un juez autorice a alguien a permanecer en la vivienda de la que otro juez le desahució


----------



## ediedee (6 Feb 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> la pregunta es... por si todavía crees que puedes hacerte el tonto... dónde está ese capitalismo salvaje 99% puro en el que dices que vives... la señora desahuciada de su propio piso en favor de un okupa espera tus explicaciones...
> 
> el concepto de jurisprudencia... que nadie ha traído aquí a cuento... si eso ya te lo explicamos otro día... a lo mejor ignoras que en españa la jurisprudencia la crea el tribunal supremo... no cualquier juez progre de provincias... y por supuesto que conculcar el derecho de un individuo a su propiedad (sea cual sea la fuente de derecho), es contrario e incompatible con el capitalismo...
> 
> la respuesta, como siempre, en tu línea... "no tengo tiempo", "no merece la pena", "no hablo con vírgenes"... etc...



Pero y qué quieres que te responda, a semejante gilipollez que acabas de soltar. En tu línea de pensamiento ocupación (aprende a escribir) es libertad y capitalismo puro, porque lo que te molesta es la intervención del estado, y realmente parece que lo que te molesta es la democracia no el comunismo socialismo o lo que te salga del nabo, ergo que un juez le devuelva la casa a su antigua propietario mal que el antiguo propietario ejerza su libre disposición a rajarle el cuello y tomar la casa por la fuerza bien, porque eso es libertad y capitalismo. Si es que llegas a unos procesos mentales tan estúpidos que cualquier mierda vale.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (6 Feb 2022)

Si quieres casas de ricos en pleno centro obviamente no. Pero en barrios paco de mierda y pueblos a tomar por culo hay casonas por poco dinero.


----------



## RFray (6 Feb 2022)

¿A qué fondo buitre te refieres?

Ilústrame. Por favor, gracias.


----------



## RFray (6 Feb 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> O sea, que ha sido estafada por un jetas vividor. El tipo vive ahí, pero con la casa a nombre de otra persona, no lo pueden echar y ha recibido 70 mil euros, mas 3000 € cada mes, mas 1000 € para una entrada de otro piso. Tendrá ahora mismo unos 90 mil euros más todo el dinero que recibe de pensión al mes y a saber qué trapicheos tiene. De 100.000 dudo que baje.
> 
> NO JODAS, con todo ese dineral puede perfectamente comprarse una casa. En Canarias hay casas muy baratas por todos lados. Y el juez prevaricando



Les ha visto la cara. Lo siento, pero las subastas no son para parguelas.


----------



## birdland (6 Feb 2022)

Da igual si el subastero es un cabron , si el tipo , es un okupa o si la compradora tonta

en un país civilizado eso no puede pasar , la inseguridad jurídica, el puticlub que tenemos por legislación , hace que el dinero no se mueva 

El dinero tiene miedo


----------



## esforzado (6 Feb 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Pero* y qué quieres que te responda*, a semejante gilipollez que acabas de soltar. En tu línea de pensamiento ocupación (aprende a escribir) es libertad y capitalismo puro, porque lo que te molesta es la intervención del estado, y realmente parece que lo que te molesta es la democracia no el comunismo socialismo o lo que te salga del nabo, ergo que un juez le devuelva la casa a su antigua propietario mal que el antiguo propietario ejerza su libre disposición a rajarle el cuello y tomar la casa por la fuerza bien, porque eso es libertad y capitalismo. Si es que llegas a unos procesos mentales tan estúpidos que cualquier mierda vale.



lo ideal sería... "¡hostia, he abierto los ojos, vivimos en un socialismo sin derecho a la propiedad, sin libertades, y sin justicia!... voy a dejar de insultar por este foro a todo el que se meta con el psoe!"...

pero ambos sabemos que eso no va a ocurrir...

así que lo que esperaba que respondieras es esa parida que has escrito... así me das pie a explicar que:

el liberalismo es el reconocimiento de que el individuo tiene derechos propios anteriores al ordenamiento social... y una sociedad liberal es aquella que respeta y protege esos derechos mediante un pna...

y capitalismo es específicamente el derecho a la propiedad privada... al libre intercambio de la misma... y a la reinversión de esa propiedad para generar más propiedad...

así que... no... no es libertad rajarle el cuello a nadie... tú solo tienes libertad con lo tuyo, no con lo de los demás... mi cuello es mío, solo soy libre de rajármelo yo... si lo intenta alguien más es agresión...

y no... no es capitalismo el uso de algo que no es tuyo contra la voluntad de su dueño... es la esencia del socialismo...


----------



## eulerian (13 Feb 2022)

Yo llamo a unos gitanos y q lo arregluen. Por las buenas o por las malas y aunque me pase 10 años en la carcel. A mi no me roban en mi cara.


----------



## eulerian (13 Feb 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Compra la casa en una subasta por 70k que es el precio hoy en día de una caseta para el perro, que ha sido embargada y se encuentra a dos menores viviendo… y a llorar haciéndose la pobrecita
> 
> Que se joda por lista… y soy 100% antiokupas pero esto no es lo mismo.



Como q no es lo mismo? Es exactamente lo mismo. Legitima propietaria no le permiten tener su propiedad. Asco de gentuza quien defiende esto.


----------



## Larata (13 Feb 2022)

Menudo hijo de la gran puta tienes que ser


----------



## djvan (13 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> Como q no es lo mismo? Es exactamente lo mismo. Legitima propietaria no le permiten tener su propiedad. Asco de gentuza quien defiende esto.



no es lo mismo que alguien se meta en tu casa gentuza mayor de edad que no quieren trabajar y viven del resto a comprar una casa embargada a una familia queriendo pagar 4 veces menos de su precio y aprovechándose de las desgracias de los demás y encontrarte que los dueños del piso que has comprado siguen dentro con dos criaturas dentro.

lo que hay que ser es muy hijo de puta para defender comprar pisos embargados por pagar 4 veces menos y que normalmente están repartidos todos entre las mafias de subasteros y sus conocidos o los que hacen negocios con ellos y querer echar a unas criaturasa la calle porque a sus padres les ha golpéado la dureza de la vida.

Y por cierto , también es de ser analfabeto porque no se puede expulsar de una vivienda en un embargo a gente cuando hay menores


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Feb 2022)

Volvemos a 2009...


----------



## djvan (13 Feb 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Menudo hijo de la gran puta tienes que ser



teniendo en cuenta que la situación es que una aprovechada especuladora con relaciones más que probablemente con SUBASTEROS que manejan las subastas a su antojo y las adquieren todas y al precio que quieren… Ha adquirido un piso en subasta pagando 4 o 5 o 7 veces menor a su precio real (dinero que ha dejado de percibir esa familia en la ruina y aliviar su drama ) y ahora pretende a echar a sus dueños anteriores como cuatro menores, cuando la ley impide expulsar en embargos a menores.

Si defiendes esto Que no tiene nada que ver con okupas (a los que deberían echar a palos y meterlos en la cárcel) igual el hijo de puta eres tu..


----------



## fluffy (13 Feb 2022)

Ni el piso estaba en Madrid ni lo compró a un fondo buitre. Para qué nos vamos a leer la noticia pudiendo soltar la consigna y el juicio moral, verdad?


----------



## djvan (13 Feb 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Ni el piso estaba en Madrid ni lo compró a un fondo buitre. Para qué nos vamos a leer la noticia pudiendo soltar la consigna y el juicio moral, verdad?



pero la gente sabe cómo funciona la subastas de embargos? Lo digo por todos los que estáis defendiendo esta práctica


----------



## fluffy (13 Feb 2022)

djvan dijo:


> pero la gente sabe cómo funciona la subastas de embargos? Lo digo por todos los que estáis defendiendo esta práctica



Pues Hacienda embarga bienes y luego los subasta para intentar mitigar la deuda que tiene el embargado con ella, no?


----------



## djvan (13 Feb 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Pues Hacienda embarga bienes y luego los subasta para intentar mitigar la deuda que tiene el embargado con ella, no?



básicamente la subasta no se hace por el valor aproximado del bien, sino por el valor de la deuda.. por ejemplo una casa de 500k por una deuda de .50k normalmente de una familia a la que le ha ido mal..

las Subastas no son libres ni con reglas justas; están manipuladas por mafias de subasteros y sus amigos por lo que la persona a la que han embargado la casa y tiene una Situación económica limite no va a recibir un importe aceptable por la vivienda sino una miseria, entorno a estos subasteros se agrupan amiguitos, conocidos o empresas mafiosas controlan todo el proceso a su gusto









LOS BANCOS Y LOS SUBASTEROS


“NO JUGUEIS A ESTE JUEGO O AL MENOS NO JUGUEIS CON SUS REGLAS” LOS MÁS DÉBILES (Y EN SU PEOR MOMENTO) SUFRIENDO Y MIENTRAS...LAS I...




sara-momentosdecisivos.blogspot.com





Si algún día os veis en una de estas es mejor que vendáis el piso cuanto antes con grandes descuentos (20%,30%…) , sin llegar a la subasta y el embargo porque sino no no os darán ni el 50% del valor de vuestra casa ya se encargarán los subasteros


----------



## Knight who says ni (13 Feb 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> El tipo dice que no tiene dinero para cambiarse a otra vivienda, pero si lo tiene para pagar abogados y poner demandas judiciales.



Claro que tiene dinero, los 3.000 (o 1.000, no me queda claro) euros que le dieron para que se fuera y lo que le pagasen los de desokupa.

Y esperate que no hayan condenado a la propietaria a costas y hayan pagado el abogado del denunciante dos veces.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (13 Feb 2022)

Hay muchas cosas que no cuadran en la noticia:

- primero no cuadra por ningún sitio que no supiesen que el piso tuviese "bicho".

- segundo es probable que con la ley en la mano no pudiese desahuciar a esa familia o al menos de forma rápida

- tercero toman un atajo y la cagan y el ocupa denuncia con abogado de oficio

- cuarto probablemente como el desahucio no ha sido correcto el juez ordena que se vuelva a la situación original

Vamos a ver un par de cosas, el piso ese es muy barato, pero es barato porque tiene un problema "el bicho". Compras a sabiendas que hay bicho (no me creo que no lo supiesen y si no lo sabían lo pueden denunciar por estafa, pero con lo de la tasación ya queda claro que lo sabían) pensando que se irán fácil si le pagas una cantidad (a mi me ofrecieron una compra de casa ocupada y yo les dije: vale negocia con ellos y cuando este vacío ya me dices el precio).

Seguramente no hubo acuerdo económico y tiratrón por el camino de enmedio. El juez pide que se restituya la situación original, devolviendo el piso a los anteriores ocupas y que entonces inicien el proceso de desahucio.


Y recordemos sobretodo una cosa, que la señora se compra el piso tan barato porque *"la ley es una mierda", si desocupar el piso hubiese sido sencillo el precio hubiese sido mucho mas alto con total seguridad. Lo que baja el valor del piso es justamente que sea dificultoso desocuparlo. Es decir que recoge lo sembrado porque "la misma justicia de mierda" que la echa del piso es la que hizo que lo comprase barato. *


----------



## fluffy (13 Feb 2022)

Vamos, que no te habías leído la noticia y ya estabas opinando.


----------



## Caperucita (13 Feb 2022)

djvan dijo:


> básicamente la subasta no se hace por el valor aproximado del bien, sino por el valor de la deuda.. por ejemplo una casa de 500k por una deuda de .50k normalmente de una familia a la que le ha ido mal..
> 
> las Subastas no son libres ni con reglas justas; están manipuladas por mafias de subasteros y sus amigos por lo que la persona a la que han embargado la casa y tiene una Situación económica limite no va a recibir un importe aceptable por la vivienda sino una miseria, entorno a estos subasteros se agrupan amiguitos, conocidos o empresas mafiosas controlan todo el proceso a su gusto
> 
> ...



Esto ya no funciona así. Las subastas ahora son telemáticas con lo que ya no se pueden acordar precios. 

En subasta el precio siempre va a ser menor que en compra libre por varias razones lógicas. La primera que normalmente no se puede visitar el piso.


----------



## Larata (13 Feb 2022)

djvan dijo:


> teniendo en cuenta que* la situación es que una aprovechada especuladora *con relaciones más que probablemente con SUBASTEROS que manejan las subastas a su antojo y las adquieren todas y al precio que quieren… Ha adquirido un piso en subasta pagando 4 o 5 o 7 veces menor a su precio real (dinero que ha dejado de percibir esa familia en la ruina y aliviar su drama ) y ahora pretende a echar a sus dueños anteriores como cuatro menores, cuando la ley impide expulsar en embargos a menores.
> 
> Si defiendes esto Que no tiene nada que ver con okupas (a los que deberían echar a palos y meterlos en la cárcel) igual el hijo de puta eres tu..



Solo con esto ya has dejado claro que eres un rojo de mierda, que no entiendes la propiedad privada ni la legitimidad de los contratos privados.

No me aportas nada.


----------



## djvan (13 Feb 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Solo con esto ya has dejado claro que eres un rojo de mierda, que no entiendes la propiedad privada ni la legitimidad de los contratos privados.
> 
> No me aportas nada.



tú eres un payaso. No tienes ni puta idea de nada, yo soy votante de vox, yo pago unos impuestos a este país para mantener a subnormales que tu no lo vas a ver en toda tu vida junto.

si quieres propiedad privada te vas y lo compras a precio de mercado y negocias como hago yo, no aprovechándote de gente que está en la ruina para a través de subasteros comprar a precio de embargo propiedades de familias que aún siguen dentro con menores y que lo están pasando mal y a la que la ley no te permite Echar .. aunque para eso ya te ayudan las mafias inmobiliarias.

si tú eres un mierds que te dedicas a especular, otros hacemos dinero generando empleo, operando a gente salvándola la vida o diseñando tecnología para que los subnormales como tú no caigan presos de la ley de darwin.

Esto no tiene nada que ver con OKUPAS, si llamas a desokupa y les dices que quieres echar a una familia con menores de su piso que acaba de ser subastado y precio manipulado por subasteros lo menos bonito que van a hacer va a ser COLGARTE


----------



## djvan (13 Feb 2022)

Lo que a mi me deja loco es que aquí haya varios defendiendo estas actitudes o la especulación de viviendas embargadas y precios manipulados por subasteros..

y para colmo que comparen esta situación con okupas guarros de patada en la puerta y que el verdadero propietario que pagó honradamente a precio de mercado no le devuelvan el piso de manera inmediata.


----------



## Larata (13 Feb 2022)

djvan dijo:


> tú eres un payaso. No tienes ni puta idea de nada, *yo soy votante de vox*, yo pago unos impuestos a este país para mantener a subnormales que tu no lo vas a ver en toda tu vida junto.
> 
> si quieres propiedad privada *te vas y lo compras a precio de mercado* y negocias como hago yo, *no aprovechándote de gente que está en la ruina* para a través de subasteros comprar a precio de embargo propiedades de familias que aún siguen dentro con menores y que lo están pasando mal y a la que la ley no te permite Echar .. aunque para eso ya te ayudan las mafias inmobiliarias.
> 
> ...



A mí como si votas a los mariachis. Eso ya da que pensar que eres más del lado Buxadé.

¿Como el mercado de España dices? Que no está para nada manipulado. Claro, claro.

Esa persona no se ha aprovechado de nada. El señor hizo una muy mala inversión con su dinero, firmó libremente un contrato que nadie le obligó a firmar y le ha salido mal. El banco está en todo su derecho de ejecutar la hipoteca. Igual que harías tú, por muy payaso que me llames y muy superior moralmente que te creas. Me gustaría ver si no echarías de un piso que tuvieras alquilado a una familia porque tienen niños.

Lo dicho, muy "voto a VOX" pero no tienes ni puta idea de economía, TODOS ESPECULAMOS. La casa que te has comprado o que tienes elquilada lo has hecho especulando con las condiciones futuras del mercado para saber que es lo que te convenía más. Igual que esa señora.

Otro tema es que unos señores hayan subastando un piso con inquilinos dentro, si eso es ilegal que caiga sobre ellos el peso de la ley. Pero de entrada el señor ese le ha robado a la mujer 1000€, y la mujer ha sido estafada por un fondo o por quien haya sido.

Y tanto que dices defender el libre mercado, en el libre mercado, las malas inversiones se pagan caro.


----------



## Larata (13 Feb 2022)

1. Léase la noticia, la señora no sabía nada. La pregunta es por qué un piso con inquilinos salió a subasta pública.
2. Si es ilegal vender una vivienda en esas condiciones ellos deberían pagar, por supuesto.
3. Y la señora que ha pagado 70.000€ y 1.000 al señor que dice que no se va.

Claro, que tú no especulas, eres como un animal, un puerco que se mueve por impulsos y no planifica a largo plazo.

Lo dicho, un rojo de mierda que se guía por sentimientos.


----------



## Larata (13 Feb 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Lo que a mi me deja loco es que aquí haya varios defendiendo estas actitudes o la especulación de viviendas embargadas y precios manipulados por subasteros..
> 
> y para colmo que comparen esta situación con okupas guarros de patada en la puerta y que el verdadero propietario que pagó honradamente a precio de mercado no le devuelvan el piso de manera inmediata.



El problema es que ese señor NO PAGÓ. Por eso le han embargado el piso. Así que deja de mentir.


----------



## djvan (13 Feb 2022)

Larata dijo:


> A mí como si votas a los mariachis. Eso ya da que pensar que eres más del lado Buxadé.
> 
> ¿Como el mercado de España dices? Que no está para nada manipulado. Claro, claro.
> 
> ...



no confundas economía de mercado con catadura moral.

jamas he comprado para especular, el dinero lo hago PRODUCIENDO.

Ni siquiera comprar una acción a 2 euros o un terreno en el mercado para venderla en 10 años con el precio multiplicado es lo mismo que la situación comentada aquí y jamás compraré una vivienda subastada de una familia y menos con criaturas para echarlas a la calle.

allá tú tu moral, está claro que yo no lo hago porque no me hace falta para ganar dinero, pero en la cadena trófica hay de todo está claro, incluso buitres carroñeros.

y por cierto a Buxade por la cultura y educación que tiene es un honor parecerme..


----------



## djvan (13 Feb 2022)

Larata dijo:


> El problema es que ese señor NO PAGÓ. Por eso le han embargado el piso. Así que deja de mentir.



Que nos ha quedado claro que eres un carroñero. que mañana si por 20 mil euros puedes comprar una casa de 400k de una familia que ha caído en la ruina y tienes que pasar por encima de una familia y echar a dos menores a la calle lo vas a hacer por lo civil o por lo crimínal..

Pero por lo menos no tengáis la poca vergüenza de comparar esto con okupas de patada en la puerta porque no tiene más que ver.

A ver el karma que tal va


----------



## fluffy (13 Feb 2022)

No sabes las circunstancias de la compradora. No sabes si tiene familia o hijos también. No sabes en qué condiciones fue a la subasta. No sabes su capacidad económica.
No sabes nada. Te has montado tu película.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (13 Feb 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Lo que estaria bien es poder exigirle a dicho Juez que le resuelva el papel de la vivienda a la propietaria ya que esta se queda en calle.
> 
> Es decir, que la propietaria denunciara al juez y este tuviese que hacerse cargo con sus bienes de darle a ella una vivienda digna ya que ha sido su trabajo el que ha provocado que esta se quede sin casa.
> 
> Responsabilidades coño, hay que empezar a exigir responsabilidades por lo que se dicta y por el trabajo que pagamos.



Lo que estaría bien es poder entrar en la casa del juez y echarlo de ahí a patadas, que reciba un poco de su propia medicina a ver si le gusta.


----------



## Larata (13 Feb 2022)

¿Y ud que sabe los hijos que tiene ña señora?

¿Y los que tiene el currito del fondo que si no vende el piso va a la puta calle?


----------



## Larata (13 Feb 2022)

Pues que servicios sociales le quite a las niñas. A él patada en el culo y la señora con su piso.

Y si no, no haber sido un vago borracho que no ha pagado su hipoteca.


----------



## Larata (13 Feb 2022)

Diga que sí, le está bien empleado por salirse de lo estipulado por el estado.


----------



## djvan (13 Feb 2022)

no estoy de acuerdo.. hay que defender la propiedad privada sea 1 u 81, si esa propiedad privada ha sido comprada honradamente y trabajando..

lo que no respeto es a gentuza carroñera que se aprovecha de los demás.


----------



## Tutankhabrón (13 Feb 2022)

¿Alguien tiene enlace a la sentencia?

Porque no la entiendo.


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

djvan dijo:


> no es lo mismo que alguien se meta en tu casa gentuza mayor de edad que no quieren trabajar y viven del resto a comprar una casa embargada a una familia queriendo pagar 4 veces menos de su precio y aprovechándose de las desgracias de los demás y encontrarte que los dueños del piso que has comprado siguen dentro con dos criaturas dentro.
> 
> lo que hay que ser es muy hijo de puta para defender comprar pisos embargados por pagar 4 veces menos y que normalmente están repartidos todos entre las mafias de subasteros y sus conocidos o los que hacen negocios con ellos y querer echar a unas criaturasa la calle porque a sus padres les ha golpéado la dureza de la vida.
> 
> Y por cierto , también es de ser analfabeto porque no se puede expulsar de una vivienda en un embargo a gente cuando hay menores



COMO QUE NO ES LO MISMO??? que se metan en tu casa o ya esten es lo mismo, ESTAN EN TU CASA y tu eres el propietario, ellos nunca fueron propietarios!!!!!

Como que defender pisos embargados?? si hay una deuda, solo queda el embargo, como pagas una deuda hipotecaria? me explicas???? el embargo se produce cuando la persona que ha pedido dinero no puede pagar el prestamo, te has preguntado que igual no ha podido pagarlo porque le dejaron de pagar el alquiler?
Los progres no os dais cuenta que la principal razon en españa de los alquileres altos es por gente como vosotros, que no defiende la propiedad privada. PEro bueno, no quereis cafes y tendreis varias tazas. al final el propietario siempre recuperara su bien porque otra cosa seria inconstitucional e iria contra los derechos humanos.


----------



## eulerian (14 Feb 2022)

PUES METELOS En tu casa, no te jode el tio este; manda huevos, osea cualquier familia deja de pagar el alquiler y no les puedes echar¿?¿? esa es tu p*t* solucion¿¿¿ QUIEN NO PAGUE, fuera, esa es la unica solucion, cuando eso pase, los alquileres bajaran un 30%. A ver si os enterais de una puta vez, que un propietario no es una ONG. no tiene obligacion de dar vivienda gratis.


----------



## laresial (14 Feb 2022)

Cuando no se respeta la propiedad privada en un Estado, el Estado deja de tener sentido. Y los ciudadanos naturalmente, buscarán alternativas lógicas a esa situación aberrante.
Como tomarse la justicia por su mano.


----------



## Hasta los webs (14 Feb 2022)

En cualquier republica bananera hay mucha más seguridad jurídica que en Hezpaña..


----------



## djvan (14 Feb 2022)

eulerian dijo:


> COMO QUE NO ES LO MISMO??? que se metan en tu casa o ya esten es lo mismo, ESTAN EN TU CASA y tu eres el propietario, ellos nunca fueron propietarios!!!!!
> 
> Como que defender pisos embargados?? si hay una deuda, solo queda el embargo, como pagas una deuda hipotecaria? me explicas???? el embargo se produce cuando la persona que ha pedido dinero no puede pagar el prestamo, te has preguntado que igual no ha podido pagarlo porque le dejaron de pagar el alquiler?
> Los progres no os dais cuenta que la principal razon en españa de los alquileres altos es por gente como vosotros, que no defiende la propiedad privada. PEro bueno, no quereis cafes y tendreis varias tazas. al final el propietario siempre recuperara su bien porque otra cosa seria inconstitucional e iria contra los derechos humanos.




que si que si..

que para ti es lo mismo un okupa que da una patada en la puerta y se mete en un piso porque el dueño del piso pagado religiosamente y con esfuerzo lleva una semana en el hospital.

que un embargo de un piso de un padre de familia que ha caído enfermo y no ha podido hacer frente a los pagos de una deuda de 30 mil euros sobre una vivienda que cuesta 400k y que venga un carroñero en una subasta a quedarse el piso por esos 30k y además querer echar a unas menores a la calle.

nos ha quedado claro cómo piensas y lo que estás dispuesto a hacer. Pobre gente la que esté debajo de ti en la cadena trófica


----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Feb 2022)

Eso le pasa por comprar algo en subasta publica de un estado fallido

JAJAJAJAA


----------



## eltonelero (14 Feb 2022)

Lo curioso es que luego los casos de familias currelas atrapadas por una hipoteca llegado el caso no hay problema por ponerlas de patitas en la calles si no cumplen con la pasta.....
En resumen la ley defiende siempre siempre al mas fuerte o gitano y deja desprotegido al débil y cumplidor.
La ley de la selva.


----------



## Trejo (14 Feb 2022)

A ver, que parece que esto nos pilla de sorpresa y ya es más viejo que el covid. ¿Cuánta gente se ha marchado un mes de vacaciones y a la vuelta tenían su casa ocupada?. La chusma sabe que cambiando la cerradura y poniendo la factura del movil con esa dirección, los dueños no les pueden echar por las bravas y si lo hacen, el juez les vuelve a meter dentro hasta que se celebre el juicio.

En este puto país no se respeta la propiedad privada y mucho menos los/las jueces progresistas, que dictan sentencias condicionados totalmente por su ideario político y puede que también para hacer méritos y ascender.


----------



## PerroDeHierro (14 Feb 2022)

_ (...)
Lo que no sabía la nueva propietaria era que dentro todavía habitaba Francisco y sus dos hijas de 16 y 14 años de edad. 

Fue entonces, en el pasado mes de enero, cuando Jordan contrató los servicios de Desokupa Canarias.
«Me dijeron que no era nada ilegal, que únicamente son una empresa que media con la persona que está viviendo en una propiedad que no es suya y acaba por sacarla de ahí. Sin violencia», asegura la expareja de la dueña del piso.
(...)_

Estos no son Desokupa original de Dani Esteve, recuerdo oirle a Dani que si hay niños no cogen el caso.


----------

